# grizzly 600



## tyler'sgrizz

i got my grizzly 600 about a month ago, since i got it it has been running real hot and exhaling blue smoke like crazy. it also knocks a lot. is it normal for it to run hot? 

i changed the oil, oil filter, spark plug, and airfilter. 

but why is it smoking like a cigarette? could oil be leaking in some where where it is not supposed to? plz help me get this thing running like it is supposed to! 


oh and also if i pin the throttle and hold it for a while it will start sputtering and then will slow down and stop. suggestions?


----------



## Bootlegger

I use to have a 2000 model that was TOUGH! Is the smoke white or blueish color? Its not suppose to knock at all. Is it the the valves rattling?


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

yeah i think its the valves. and the smoke is blueish


----------



## Bootlegger

I would clean the carb very good...then adjust them yourself or have someone adjust your valves and go from there.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

this ****ing hunk of **** is the worst investment iv'e ever made. it smokes like a *****, sputters and dies out every time i give it more than half throttle, and knocks like hell. even after a $848 tune up that the local shop gave it. i just rode it down to our creek and it stalled. it just cranks over and over and over! and i'm not gonna put a single penny into it.

Austin, the person who sold this thing to me, i hope that your new quad is giving you hell. 

(Edited) I understand your frustration but the last part of your post is unacceptable. IBBruin


----------



## Roboquad

anyone else thinking rings? timing issue for sure (maby) warped head this will cause cranking over issues ,bent valve or bad valve seals... does it act the same cold as hot?* list as much as you can *about how this happened and when it started. The guys here are great and someone will help you through it.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

iv'e only had the bike for a few days. and yes, ibb, the last part of my post went a little over board! 

heres what happened. i was just riding down a trail in our woods. every thing was going fine except for it smoking crazily. i got to the bottom of the hill and gave it a little gas. it started sputtering and backfiring. i couldn't rev it past half throttle without it backfiring. all of the sudden it shut off and would not start. it's getting air and spark. idk where else to look. thanks for all your guys help


----------



## Bootlegger

The rings may be bad. I would check the valves like I said...clean the carbs. like above. The timing could be off some as well. I would take it to a good mechanic if you have one around you. What part of Va. are you in? East, West?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Not to be a d*** but why did you buy it if it was running that badly ? Sounds to me like the quad had been badly abused before you got it :nutkick: I would start by checking the valves,and carb. although I am pretty sure the top end needs to be rebuilt


----------



## bruterider27

Same thing happened to my friend he bought a rancher and ran good when he bought it but the next couple of days it started smoking and not cranking and acting up found out the guy put no smoke in it and had sunk it and went to re build the top in it had been bored out 3 times


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

hondarecoveryman said:


> Not to be a d*** but why did you buy it if it was running that badly ? Sounds to me like the quad had been badly abused before you got it :nutkick: I would start by checking the valves,and carb. although I am pretty sure the top end needs to be rebuilt




it ran fine when i first picked it up. it smoked a little but not like it was a major problem. 



and bootlegger, i'm from northern VA


----------



## Bauman

I would try compression test sounds like blow by and rings missing


----------

